# Winterizing outboards???



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Does anyone have any good info on how to winterize a 150 merc 2 stroke. This will be the first time my father and me winterize our new 210 triumph CC. We are looking for some advice on the best way to take care of a new engine. She has run exceptionally well in her first 6 months of use and we'd like to keep her that way. Any links or books or tips from peole who've done this before would be appreciated. 
Maybe everyone could learn from this thread since Im sure this is on everyone's mind as old man winter starts to put the brakes on fishable days.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

hey guy, 

here is the short version of what I do: 

1. add fuel stabilizer to your tank.

2. run your motor (use the freshwater muffs) until you are fairly sure the stabilized fuel is in the fuel system. 

3. pull off the kill switch so it won't start, remove the muffs

4. spray fogging oil in the intake(s) while cranking for a few seconds. this will also clear any water from the water pump. 

5. pull the plugs and spray each cylinder with fogging oil, replace plugs if needed and reinstall. 

6. pull the prop and check for fishing line on the shaft, remove any you find. lube the splines and replace prop

7. drain lower unit oil, if it is milky gray colored it has water mixed in and you need to take it in for service. if it comes out looking like oil then install new oil and replace plugs. 

8. charge battery(ies) and disconnect the battery cables, mark the cables first so you get them back on right (seriously mark them, this seems stupid but it is an easy mistake and can cost you plenty, so just mark the cables)>

my boat has a Nissan two stroke and this has worked fine for me. you can read a lot of info on winterizing motors if you go to www.walleyecentral.com and read the boats and motors forum. 


since this is your first year with a boat you might check that you have the following item on board for next year: spare prop, tools to change prop, spare prop nut in case you drop one in while changing the prop, spare spark plugs that have been properly gapped, tools to change the plugs, spare bilge pump with a ten foot hose attached and connected to alligator clips to clip on the battery if the main pump fails or can't keep up, some type of plugs/corks to plug any thru-hull fittings that you may have on your boat in case something starts leaking. i carry these items on my boat and i always wear a PFD and require anyone in my boat to wear one also. 

cheers
jerry


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Ditto on everything Jerry said.*

One thing I would check out if I were you Brain. Thats a new boat you guys bought. I would check my service contract. Your dealer may provide the service for a year or two at no charge. It won't hurt to call them. ....Hat


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Thanks Hat*

Thanks, I called them and they do offer the service for the first year. Its warrentied for 3 but all service is covered for 12 months. That really saves us time and money. I asked if I could stay with her when they do it so I can learn and Mike at Holly Acres said sure. So now Ill get to see how its done.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Glad to be of help....*

Thats what we're here for! .....Hat


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Cool! 

don't forget your notebook. 

and check the various compartments for any water. 

cheers
jerry


----------

